# I think I ordered the wrong reel!!



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Everyone!!

For Christmas, I ordered my first rod and reel to go pier fishing in South Florida. I was told big things live in the Atlantic, so I should make sure to get 20lb mono line..
I ordered an Okuma Tundra TU-80 Glass Spinning Rod and a Okuma Avenger ABF 40 reel.

I have no idea why, but I could have sworn I saw reviews of people using 20lb mono on the ABF 40, but now I'm realizing I needed to go with the ABF 65 for 20lb mono.
I even read something stating I dont want more than 8' rod for pier fishing.. and that anything above the ABF 40 would be too big for an 8' rod.. 

needless to say I'm confused, sitting with a rod and reel in my lap, 20lb mono line in my hand, and somethings telling me not to spool this reel and send it back for the correct size.. but then would the rod be too small?

Any input is appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

You should be using 20 lb braid with that not mono.


----------



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

4reel??? Will it have any adverse affect on the reel if the markings are: 8/410 10/290 12/260 ?

I'm excited to read that!! I was curious about braid and will run and get 20lb test braid at wallmart if need be! My dad wanted to go so bad, but was disappointed when I told him I dont think we can spool with this line..


----------



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

would something like this work?
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Pro-Microfilament-Green-Pound/ (20lb / 300 yard)


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

That's my favorite outfit. That's the only one I ever use.
I picked mine up from the _surfcastersjournal_. Here it is! opcorn: :beer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNB5dyFONhQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

castingsfun said:


> That's my favorite outfit. That's the only one I ever use.
> I picked mine up from the _surfcastersjournal_. Here it is! opcorn: :beer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNB5dyFONhQ&feature=youtu.be


so no issues using 20lb braid on this combo?
just want to make sure I get the right braided line


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Is it a 300 yard spool?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Couple of things. I have the Avenger baitfeeder in the 65 size, and it is well suited for surf/pier work. Has a bait feeding system like a Shimano baitrunner. Reel seems to be holding up well, although it is somewhat large.
I bought it for the line capacity. 
Now here is my issue. I calculated what line to put on for shark work, and Okuma said it would hold 390 of 15 lb test, so I tried to spool it with 300 yards of 65 PP and then a short mono topshot. Did not even get the whole spool of PP on. 
So their capacities are way off when it comes to line.
I think your 40 series is a bit small for surf/pier work. I think the 65 (or 50) is more suitable for this type of work, but do NOT go by Okuma's capacities. They are way off, at least a class of reel off if not more.
They are a decent, cheap reel. It is not a metal frame, and the finish is not great. But a decent reel for a having a baitrunner. Penn Fierce or Battle are better built, I have a Fierce and it is solid (if you are going to return). 
pods


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

What is the target species? Yes there are some big fish in the big pond, but there are lotsa small fish that are quite tasty and fun to catch.alot of guys use what most would consider ultralight gear when targeting trout in the ocean for example.you may find that the rod and reel are perfect for certain species or that they may need to be paired with different gear.the ABF40 is a good little tank and I would pair it with a 8-15# 7' rod wiith medium light power and target Pomona flounder pups etc in the wash.yer rod may be better paired with the larger bait runner for targeting jacks small tarpon snook etc.tight lines Spike


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I use 40 pound power pro, it has A 10 pound mono diameter and I had the drag ridiculously loose.


----------



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

to be honest.. due to my inexperience, I didn't have a specific target species in mind..
I love to cook fish, so I want to keep within the range of the healthiest fish to eat.. which is usually the smaller fish down the food chain.

If I keep this combo.. I'll run to Wallmart and grab some 20lb PowerPro braided line in moss green..

If I do decide to return the reel, I'll probably send the rod with it and start over again..
Would a Daiwa Beefstick Surf Spin Rod (10 Feet/14-40 Pounds) with a Penn Fierce FRC5000 be a better match for South Florida pier fishing? Or should I just shut the f*&% up and go fishing with what I already have?

thanks for your patience with yet another newbie


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

My concern with that set up is not the reel but the rod. It is a very light weight rod and only rated to 1.5 oz. That is not much weight. Going over that weight will put a serious bend in the rod since it is glass. My suggestion is to keep the reel. If you can come up with some more money for a rod that has some graphite in it and has a weight range of 1-4 oz go that route. If you are at your max budget now, load up the reel, take it to the beach and start fishing. Most people on here start out the same way you are and catch a good amount of fish with "inferior" equipment just fine. There is better equipment that you can buy and generally speaking better = more money. If you have more money and the patience to wait for something better then by all means do so. If you just want to fish and start enjoying the water and catching stuff use what you have and upgrade as funds allow. If you have not yet purchased the braid bump it up to 30 lb braid. The guides on that rod do not look as though they are very high quality and the slightly thicker braid will be easier on the guide rings. Just keep an eye on them and look for areas where the braid might be cutting into the rings. Look at Fireline over the PP. It might be a bit easier on the rings too.

Regarding Pods post about capacity, I would lean more on the fact that PP under estimates their line diameter more then the reel manufacturer being off on their specs. However, both are simply average estimates and are not meant to be taken as absolutes. there are too many variables in manufacturing from the line companies to line companies to provide an exact on how much a reel will hold. .001" is a very small number, but if that is added up over 300 yards and stacked on itself in a 1.5" spool it adds up quickly. At Walmart you are probably only going to find 125-150 yard filler spools of braid. That is fine. Spool up about 1/3-1/2 of the spool with mono then connect the braid to mono with a double uni knot and top it off with the braid. Be careful not to over fill the reel with braid though. If you have too much take the braid back off and take out the appropriate amount of mono to get all the braid on. There should be tons of videos on line to show the process if I am confusing you. You want at least 1/8" of lip on the spool. This will help the braid break in and limit wind knots and the learning curve.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?105010-NEW-Tica-10-spinning

Great rod that will last U a while and good match to the reel you have.


----------



## 4reel (Dec 25, 2013)

gilly21 said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?105010-NEW-Tica-10-spinning
> 
> Great rod that will last U a while and good match to the reel you have.


Thanks for the recommend!! 
To be honest, my father is trying to duplicate whatever combo I end up with, and we get a great deal on shipping through Amazon Prime, so I'm trying to get everything from Amazon..

Thats when I started focusing on the Daiwa Beefstick (10') and the Penn Fierce Spinning Reel, but they dont have the FRC5000.. it jumps from 4000 to 8000...
http://www.amazon.com/Daiwa-Beefstick-Piece-10-Feet-14-40-Pounds/
http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Fierce-Spinning-Reel/dp/B007ZBCQCM

..is the FRC8000 reel too much for the beefstick?

Amazon Prime makes returning things Very easy, so I want to make sure I get the right combo from the get-go.. doesnt have to be perfect, but I definatly dont want my rod snapping and having to make another purchase anyway..


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd recommend the 4000 sized reel. Again nothing wrong with the reel you got but the Fierce would be a step in the right direction too. The 9 or 10 footer will be a bit more versatile for you.


----------



## fishy (Jul 30, 2012)

4reel said:


> Thanks for the recommend!!
> To be honest, my father is trying to duplicate whatever combo I end up with, and we get a great deal on shipping through Amazon Prime, so I'm trying to get everything from Amazon..
> 
> Thats when I started focusing on the Daiwa Beefstick (10') and the Penn Fierce Spinning Reel, but they dont have the FRC5000.. it jumps from 4000 to 8000...
> ...


Unless you are surf fishing you do not need such a long rod. They can be cumbersome... I fish and have fished Florida piers for the last 10 years. I take two main combos with me. A 4000 sized reel pairs up with a 7' MH action rod. An 8000 pairs up well with a 8' H action rod. Go to basspro and get your hands on the different rods and reels and play around with them. Pair up different rods with different reels and see which one balances out best. Sometimes the cheapest rods work better than more expensive ones... 
http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-FX-Spinning-Rods/product/58574/
That rod is awesome and it only costs $20. It balances out perfectly with a 5000 to 6000 sized reel. Braided line is nice but mono is way cheaper and it works well. I use 10 pound line on 4000 sized reels and 15lb line on 6000-8000 sized reels. For cost effective reels the fierce is really nice! Good luck in your search!


----------

